# La Migra



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

Usually Mexicans apply that term to the nowadays US Homeland Security department. 
In this case I am applying it to the Mexican Instituto Nacional de Migración. INM.

8 months ago I was 1 (one) day late in my application for my third prorroga (renewal) of my FM2, and was obliged to do an entire new application.

Sneakily, I visited the Veracruz INM office yesterday and enquired about the exact requirement to renew that visa. Aside from the usual stuff of which they have a federal printout, the director, (not helper) wrote "copy of verification of yearly income" on the sheet.

Aside from that, he informed me I was not eligible for the "permanent " status after 5 years on FM3 and 2 years on FM2, because I missed that one day, and am now considered to have been residing in Mexico for only 8 months. 

I am now already in the process of naturalization, so technically I care less, except that I have to keep my existing visa current as long as my naturalization request is pending. ( I am told that in total it may take a year).

Of course, I wanted to go postal, and express my feelings towards INM, except my 2 stepsons accompanying me, restrained me.

Has anyone successfully fought with INM about anything?

The title of this post was F.uck la migra, but I guess an editor changed it.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

dongringo said:


> Usually Mexicans apply that term to the nowadays US Homeland Security department.
> In this case I am applying it to the Mexican Instituto Nacional de Migración. INM.
> 
> 8 months ago I was 1 (one) day late in my application for my third prorroga (renewal) of my FM2, and was obliged to do an entire new application.
> ...


I had a similar experience with IMSS. I had a restrictions on my first year. At the end of the year I was several months late renewing. I was foolishly expecting them to bill me. When I finally renewed, they told me I had to start over. But then someone took pity on me and the second year was stamped "No restricciones". However, when I went to renew for the third year, on time, they looked at the record and put restrictions back on.


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

Ah, i just love the smell of bureaucracy in the morning, no matter what country it comes from.
_Cue the music: Ride of the Valkyries, very loud. Kill the wabbit, kill the wabbit..._


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

Tundra - never heard about restrictiones - that's a new one for me.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

dongringo said:


> Tundra - never heard about restrictiones - that's a new one for me.


This was IMSS, the medical system, not migración. There are things that are not covered for the first year or two.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> This was IMSS, the medical system, not migración. There are things that are not covered for the first year or two.


Pre-existing illnesses, correct? And aren't some pre-existing illnesses never covered, even after the first year or two? Thanks.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> Pre-existing illnesses, correct? And aren't some pre-existing illnesses never covered, even after the first year or two? Thanks.


It's not just pre-existing conditions. There are some things that are not covered for varying periods of time, and some that are never covered.

I posted a translation of the limitations a few months ago. Limitations


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

IMSS is broke! Many are finding that pre-existing conditions preclude acceptance for membership.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> IMSS is broke! Many are finding that pre-existing conditions preclude acceptance for membership.


Haven't some, many, expats living in the communities at Lake Chapala been, after years of paying and being accepted, notified that they are not longer eligible for IMSS coverage due to existing conditions? I'm recalling some discussion over at chapala.com about this.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

come on, this is about INM - move ISSte someplace else


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

dongringo said:


> come on, this is about INM - move ISSte someplace else


IMSS is one thing, ISTTE, another.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

oh boy


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

dongringo said:


> oh boy


Ooops, I should have typed ISSSTE, which is health care offered to those working for the Mexican government. IMSS is for the public in general.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Ooops, I should have typed ISSSTE, which is health care offered to those working for the Mexican government. IMSS is for the public in general.


So, then ... to connect the 'dots' and make the discussion of IMSS and ISSSTE relevant to the topic of the discussion ... next time one of us deals with a confused employee of INM, ask how their health coverage with ISSSTE is! lane:

Now, at the suggestion of the OP for this discussion:::focus:


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

It's a funny thing about threads on a forum. YOU may start one, but you don't own it.

The thread becomes "about" whatever the participants decide it's about.

In this case, it appears that there has been a morphing into "silly bureaucratic decisions that negatively affect us."


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

mickisue1 said:


> It's a funny thing about threads on a forum. YOU may start one, but you don't own it.
> 
> The thread becomes "about" whatever the participants decide it's about.
> 
> In this case, it appears that there has been a morphing into "silly bureaucratic decisions that negatively affect us."


Some believe in a strict interpretation of the constitution, i.e., forum rules. Others believe that it is a living document. Serendipity rules the day.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

oh boy


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> Some believe in a strict interpretation of the constitution, i.e., forum rules. Others believe that it is a living document. Serendipity rules the day.


In this case the "constitution", the forum rules, don't say anything about staying on topic, it is left to us to decide how we feel about it. And, in past discussions, it is clear that we don't all agree.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

oh boy (last stupid comment)


----------

